# LBI - Flounder??



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

total novice fishergal looking for tips on rig/bait to use for flounder fishing off the beach (beach haven). please send any recommendations. Have a gift certif for Fisherman's headquarters and want to get all gussied up (also got weak fish/king fish rigs already and some fake bloodworms...not sure what to do with those , though)

also - we'll be fishing a lot from aug 19 - 26 - any tips on what is running?
THANKS


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

For fluking a favorite rig for me is a trolling sinker of 2 to 4 ounces and a 24" to 30" flourocarbon leader with a 3/0 or 4/0 Khale hook (sometimes called a wide gap). Get the sinkers with the bead chain swivel because you want this to be able to roll as well as slide when retrieved. Fluke like a moving bait and with some practice you can cast up-current and have the rig roll sideways into the cuts and slough while maintaining a taut line to feel the pick-up.

You can use a floating jig-head or add a small float before the hook if crabs are annoying you; the fluke will still come off the bottom to grab it.

Baits can be a strip of squid or sea-robin belly, with or without a killie. Sometimes a white or yellow 3 inch twistertail and a killie can be good too. For lures, any bucktail or leadhead that mimics a minnow or shrimp or small crab will get bit.

The secret is to fish the deeper (darker) water casting onto the bar and sliding the bait into the deeper water; the fluke is an ambush feeder and in the surf they like to hide at the drop-offs waiting for prey to be swept off the bar.


----------



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks a bunch, Sarge. I'll report back - hopefully with good news - when we get back - hopefully full of fish.


----------

